# Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar



## petz005 (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo in der Runde,
 habe ein Schönen Baggersee(10 Hektar) für 1Jahr gepachtet(Pachtbeteiligung mit ein Paar Personen)
 Kosten 1000 Euro im Jahr davon 200Euro für Besatz finde ich Ok
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 See Schön ruhig gelegen ohne Autobahnen und Krach am Waldrand,Grillen kann mann auch was haltet Ihr vom Preiß .
 Gewässer ist in Raum Hannover,danke für antworten!!!
 Grüße Alex


----------



## thomsen3 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

hätte ich auch genommen 
aber wie schauts da im sommer mit dem badebetrieb aus?


----------



## stefclud2000 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Hallo petz005,

ich habe zwar keine Ahnung was die Pacht für einen Teich kostet, aber 1000€ klingt ja für diese größe fast geschenkt. Und 200€ für Besatz sollten ja dann wohl locker drin sein. Ist der Preis pro Person oder für alle????

Grüße


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

1 Jahr Pacht |kopfkrat, warum macht man denn so was? Eigentlich hast du dann doch ne Jahreskarte gekauft und die garnicht mal so billig, wie ich finde.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



sunny schrieb:


> 1 Jahr Pacht |kopfkrat, warum macht man denn so was?



Weil dem Eigentümer vom See nach dem 1. Jahr der See geflegt und inkl. Besatz wieder zurück gegeben wird.|supergri
So hat er sich die Arbeiten rund um den See gespart und auch noch neuen Besatz drin 
Gruß Udo


----------



## petz005 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Preiß ist pro Person,Bezitzer ist voll Cool aber auch Sehr Streng was Gewässerordnung angeht(Sauberkeit)

Badegäste und Hunde sind Tabu Privatgelände:l
Es Sind noch wenige Plätze Frei ist beim Dhd24.de inseriert


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

geht das bei euch überhaupt nen pachtvertrag nur über 1 jahr.
wedemark ist doch niedersachsen.
und hier gilt so weit ich weiß für pachtverträge auch ne mindestlaufzeit von 12 jahren.

Fischereipachtvertrag § 11 (1) Der Fischereiberechtigte kann die Fischerei verpachten. Die Verpachtung der Fischerei in fließenden Gewässern und in stehenden Gewässern mit einer Größe über 30 Hektar kann auf einen Teil der Gewässer beschränkt werden, an denen das Fischereirecht besteht. (2) Der Fischereipachtvertrag bedarf der Schriftform. Fischereipachtverträge über eine kürzere Pachtzeit als zwölf Jahre sind unwirksam.

antonio


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

#h





Udo561 schrieb:


> Weil dem Eigentümer vom See nach dem 1. Jahr der See geflegt und inkl. Besatz wieder zurück gegeben wird.|supergri
> So hat er sich die Arbeiten rund um den See gespart und auch noch neuen Besatz drin
> Gruß Udo



Du Böser, du  .


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



sunny schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Du Böser, du  .



nö nicht böser sondern realist
und wenns nds ist auch noch illegal.

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

1 Jahr Pacht ist blanker Unsinn!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> Preiß ist pro Person,Bezitzer ist voll Cool aber auch Sehr Streng was Gewässerordnung angeht(Sauberkeit)
> 
> Badegäste und Hunde sind Tabu Privatgelände:l
> Es Sind noch wenige Plätze Frei ist beim Dhd24.de inseriert



Wie jetzt pro Person? Egal wie viele, jeder zahlt 1000Euro oder wie darf man das verstehen? Und dann Pacht für ein Jahr? Klingt nach Nepp...


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*













http://smilies-world.de/inc/module/smilies/pictures/bier-bayer.gif


----------



## petz005 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Pachtvertrag beläuft sich Für ein Freizeitgelände , Laufzeit belibig habe aber erst für 1 Jahr unterschrieben,Kumpel von mir 2Jahre


----------



## cafabu (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

moin,moin,
1000.- Euro für das Gesamtobjekt im Jahr bei 10 Hektar ist in Ordnung.
1000.- Euro als Einzelperson out of order, geht gar nicht.
Pachtvertrag für ein Jahr hört sich nach dem Versuch billigen Besatz zu bekommen an.
Dazu kommt, was schon erwähnt worden ist, andere Nutzungsberechtigte, bzw. Gewohnheitsrechte, wie Badebetrieb etc..
Insgesamt hätte ich bei den dürftigen Infos bedenken.
Gruß Carsten
PS.: Ups, da waren einige schneller, aber stimmt ja auch so


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

und wer hat das fischereirecht?

antonio


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> Pachtvertrag beläuft sich Für ein Freizeitgelände , Laufzeit belibig habe aber erst für 1 Jahr unterschrieben,Kumpel von mir 2Jahre



Hi ,
um es mal vereinfacht auszudrücken.
Jeder der 1000 Euro pro Jahr hinlegt darf da angeln.
Jedes jahr aufs neue.#q
Sorry , für mich wäre das vollkommen indiskutabel.
Gruß Udo


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



antonio schrieb:


> nö nicht böser sondern realist
> antonio



Schon klar .

Hört sich schwer nach "über'n Kamm ziehen" an |rolleyes.


----------



## Jens84 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Ich nehm mal an um das GEwässer geht es:

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=73959823

1000 € und das bei mehreren Pächtern + 200€ Besatz von jedem.

1200€ für ein Jahr angeln??!!??!! 

Das wär für mich absolut nix...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> Pachtvertrag beläuft sich Für ein Freizeitgelände , Laufzeit belibig habe aber erst für 1 Jahr unterschrieben,Kumpel von mir 2Jahre



Jetzt schreib doch mal Klartext, was genau soll denn da zu welchen Konditionen verpachtet werden?


editJens

Alles klar, da wird quasi 'ne Jahreskarte für 'nen Tausender verhökert....ohne Worte....


----------



## petri28 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Na, das ist ja mal ein "Clever" Kerlchen (Verpächter)
15-20 Personen = 15-20 Tausend € im Jahr.|bigeyes
Prima Geschäft|supergri|supergri --> aber nur für ihn!


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

und da gilt auch das fischereigesetz.
und das besagt nun mal 12 jahre mindestlaufzeit.
wenns der o.g. see ist wird da nur ne angelbeteiligung angeboten.
also nichts anderes als ein erlaubnisschein fürn 1000er im jahr.



antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Das heißt im Klartext:

*Jahreskarte 1000 €*



an den TE:

Bist du nicht selbst der Verpächter und machst hier Werbung bei Anglern?


----------



## petz005 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Besatz ist ja vorhanden Der Baggersee ist seit ca.30Jahren der Natur überlassen.
Im Herbst 2010 Haben wir Karpfen ,Kapitale Hechte 98cm und Schöne Barsche 47cm ohne ende gefangen!!!

Ist mir klar das es nicht Billig ist aber findet mal erstmal ein Gewässer in Raum Hannover !!!!!!

Wir sind ja nicht in Sachsen wo es Seen von 15 Hektar für einen Tausender mit Besatz gibt.


----------



## Kotzi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

ahjo, wenn da wirklich so ein guter fischbestand sein soll , es gibt ja auch leute die für salmonidenstrecken ähnliche summen bezahlen, wieso dann nicht auch für einen see?


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petri28 schrieb:


> 15-20 Tausend € im Jahr.|bigeyes
> !



Hi,
solche Gewässer bekommt man zu solch einem Preis auch gekauft , kommt allerdings etwas auf die Lage an.
Aber schön wenn sich solch ein Gewässer durch Verpachtung nach nur 1 Jahr wieder bezahlt macht #6
Man(n) muss halt nur ein paar Dumme finden die da mitspielen |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

fürn 1000er im jahr ist dann aber der buttler mit drin, der mein ganzes zeugs schleppt und für das leibliche wohl beim angeln sorgt oder?

antonio


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das heißt im Klartext:
> 
> *Jahreskarte 1200 €*
> 
> ...



Du Schelm....


Jeden Tag steht ein Blöder auf, man muß ihn nur finden....


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



Kotzi schrieb:


> ahjo, wenn da wirklich so ein guter fischbestand sein soll , es gibt ja auch leute die für salmonidenstrecken ähnliche summen bezahlen, wieso dann nicht auch für einen see?



Hi,
na ja , dann bezahle ich lieber meine 45 Euro/Jahr und angele in Holland , da stehen mir auch Vereinsgewässer mit sehr gutem Fischbestand zur Verfügung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> Ist mir klar das es nicht Billig ist aber findet mal erstmal ein Gewässer in Raum Hannover !!!!!!




Ja genau  Und jetzt zocken wa erstmal die blöden Angler ab ... Man Petz005, da biste hier aber im falschen Board meen Freund .... |krach:


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

@Petz005

Darf ich meine Frage wiederholen?



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> an den TE:
> 
> Bist du nicht selbst der Verpächter und machst hier Werbung bei Anglern?


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

@ TE 
ich verstehe nicht das du so um Angler wirbst die da mitmachen sollen.
Für dich ändert sich dadurch doch nichts am Preis , hast nur ein paar andere nervende Angler neben dir stehen.
Wenn ich ein Gewässer mit so einem tollen Besatz hätte dann würde ich mich ganz ruhig verhalten und nicht dafür sorgen das noch mehr Angler ans Gewässer kommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## petz005 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

10 Personen Maximum a 800 Euro See 200 Euro Besatz!!!

keine 20 ,30 Angler Das währen ja 30.000 Euronen


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

was denn nun mit oder ohne buttler?

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Da du auf meine zweifache Frage nicht geantwortet hast,
gehe ich ganz klar davon aus, dass Du der Verpächter bist und hier Werbung machst.

Sag es doch gleich, dann weiß jeder Bescheid.

Sich zu verstecken unterstreicht nur Unseriöses.


----------



## petri28 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



antonio schrieb:


> was denn nun mit oder ohne buttler?
> 
> antonio


mit Butler kommen noch mal lächerliche 500 Scheine dazu|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

@ udo
ich gehe auch für 34 Euro rum im Jahr am Rhein angeln, dennoch wenn jemand bereit ist das zu bezahlen, wieso nicht? zahlen ja auch massenhaft angler an salmonidengewässern.
und wenn dann wirklich nur 10 leute da angeln, es idyllisch liegt , ich da meine ruhe habe und da wirklich ein guter fischbestand drin ist zudem wenn es dann noch nicht weit von mir entfernt ist und ich mindestens 3-4 mal die woche angel, würde ich da auch überlegen.
denn allein die ruhe da wäre es mir wert wenn mir das geld nicht allzu fehlen würde.
muss doch jeder für sich selber wissen egal wie dubios das wirkt.
und ich muss dich leider enttäuschen , 20000 reichen für so einen see auf keinen fall.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

einfach nur ohne worte #q anscheinend gibt es genug dumme die das machen


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

klar kann jeder das zahlen wenn er will und kann.
aber der te sollte mit offenen karten spielen.
da ist nix mit pachtvertrag für einen see, das ist ne angelerlaubnis fürn 1000er im jahr und das macht nen gewaltigen unterschied.

antonio


----------



## petz005 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

was schreibt ihr für ein dünnes zeug habt ihr eigendlich meine frage verstanden?????

10Personen zahlen 800 Euro=8000Euro
Besatz 2000 Euro

10 Hektar=100000  M2 normaler Pachtpreis pro M2 1,64 Euro
macht 16400 im Jahr für ein Gewässer.

Meine frage Ob 1000 Euro Ok Sind Danke!!!oder Kann sich einer Einen Baggersee für 5000 bis 10000 Euro aleine Leisten ich nicht :
Ps:Besitzer oder Werbung mache ich auch nicht  ;+


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> 10 Hektar=100000  M2 normaler Pachtpreis pro M2 1,64 Euro
> macht 16400 im Jahr für ein Gewässer.



Wat???|kopfkrat

Zu deiner Frage: Hier geht es nicht um Pacht sondern um 'ne Jahreskarte für 'nen Tausender...wäre für mich indiskutabel, aber jeder wie er möchte, also was willst du eigentlich hören?


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> Hallo in der Runde,
> habe ein Schönen Baggersee(10 Hektar) für 1Jahr gepachtet
> 
> geht schon mal rechtlich nicht.
> ...




hättest eben gleich sagen sollen, daß du angler suchst die bereit sind an dem see 1000 € für ne jahreskarte auszugeben auf 10 angler begrenzt.

antonio


----------



## Carras (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Bei uns sollte vor zwei Jahren ein See verkauft werden. 7,2 ha groß. VHB waren 400.000 .-€.


Der Pachtpreis für den See lag zur selben Zeit mal bei 9500.-€ /Jahr.


Der Pachtpreis von 10.000.-€ ist also, je nach Land eben, durchaus nicht unüblich.

Wenn sich jetzt kein Verein mit 150 zahlenden Mitgliedern so einen See pachtet, sondern es nur 10 Leute sind,... klar dann ist die jährliche Gebühr für jeden höher.

Mir wären 1000.-€ im Jahr für nur ein Gewässer aber auch um einiges zu teuer.


----------



## minus1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , dann bezahle ich lieber meine 45 Euro/Jahr und angele in Holland , da stehen mir auch Vereinsgewässer mit sehr gutem Fischbestand zur Verfügung.
> Gruß Udo


... und jedes Jahr im Januar verzehnfacht sich die Wasserfäche


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



minus1 schrieb:


> ... und jedes Jahr im Januar verzehnfacht sich die Wasserfäche



Ist im Preis inbegriffen 
Hat auch Vorteile , ich kann jetzt von der Terrasse aus Angeln |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## cafabu (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

moin, moin,
also eine Jahreskarte für 1000,- Euro wüsste ich, wenn ich's hätte, einzusetzten, aber in keinem einzigen Gewässer in Deutschland.

Wir haben zu 9 Personen einen 2 Hecktar See mit exelentem Besatz (Qualitativ) und Artenvielfalt gepachtet. Jeweils auf 10 Jahre festgelegt. Die Pachtvereinigung existiert seit 50 Jahren. Gewässer wird nur von uns genutzt. Ruhig und einsam gelegen. Keinerlei Fremdverkehr. 2 Bauern vertreiben jeden der da nicht hingehört. Und jeder bezahlt 125€ inkl. Besatz im Jahr.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Leif (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Hallo,

also von Teichpachten versteh ich ja was.

Aber das ist Abzocke deluxe.

Glückwunsch.

Nächstes mal lieber vorher posten. Aber ob du es glaubst oder nicht das war kacke.

Lg leif


----------



## Zusser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Es kommt halt immer drauf an, wo so ein See ist.

In Bayern sind 8.000€/pro Jahr für 10ha durchaus darstellbar.
Wenn das dann noch privat ist, in guter Lage, aber abgeschieden, keine badegäste - da gingen die Karten problemlos zu dem Kurs weg.

Beim Kauf kostet so eine Kiesgrube hierzulande übrigens schnell mal 200..500k€.

Wobei ich natürlich natürlich nicht weiß, wie die Preisstruktur für Gewässer bei Hannover ist.


----------



## Leif (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Hallo,

dann verrate mir mal wo das in Bayern üblich ist.

Ich besitze aktuell 12 weiher dort.

Aber vielelicht ahst du recht.

Aber als einzelne Privatperson ist das schwachsinn.

was will man mit einer jahreskarte von 1k euro

lg leif


----------



## Zusser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



Leif schrieb:


> dann verrate mir mal wo das in Bayern üblich ist.



Z.B. hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...8549,10.916805&spn=0.012091,0.018046&t=h&z=16

Dieser See (Kaisersee) hat 4,9ha und ging letztes Jahr für 139k€ über den Tisch.

Wie schreibt der Verein der dort zugeschlagen hat so schön:
"Beeinträchtigungen: 
Während der Bademonate gibt es tagsüber Störungen der Fischerei durch  Badegäste; während der übrigen Jahreszeit ist die Fischerei  uneingeschränkt möglich. "
Und schau auf die Lage: Zwischen Flugplatz und Autobahn.



Leif schrieb:


> was will man mit einer jahreskarte von 1k euro


Angeln?
Für ein Privatwasser kein Problem, wenn die Qualität passt.


----------



## petz005 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Danke für die vielen Meinungen von euch viele waren nicht fair aber egal!!!#q
Das wichtigste ist ich habe meine Ruhe beim angeln|wavey:,und brauche keine Kohle in Forellenpuffs zu verbrennen ,1 mal angeln 20 Euro wenn ich das hohrechne wie oft mann in Jahr angelt.......... auch viel Geld, und Grillen darf mann auch nicht!!

Petri Heil Alex


----------



## Leif (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Hallo,

das mag ja sein. Ob du ruhe haettest du wenn du alleiniges Fischrecht hast.

Und meines Wissens erwirbst du den nach so einem Pachtvertrag gar nicht.

Leif


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Meinungen von euch viele waren nicht fair aber egal!!!#q



Wer war denn nicht fair zu dir?


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> und brauche keine Kohle in Forellenpuffs zu verbrennen ,1 mal angeln 20 Euro wenn ich das hohrechne wie oft mann in Jahr angelt.......... auch viel Geld, und Grillen darf mann auch nicht!!
> 
> Petri Heil Alex



Hi,
na ja , wenn ich mal hochrechne |supergri
Jahreskarte kostet in Holland um die 45 Euro.
Ich verbringe  ca. 250 Tage am oder auf dem Wasser .
Somit kostet mich jeder Angeltag *18 cent *.
Und auf meinem Gewässern darf ich auch Boot fahren #6
Zum grillen habe ich am Wasser keine Zeit , dazu habe ich zu viele Bisse.
Wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spaß an deinem Nobelgewässer 
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## ali-angler (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Mit einem Pachtvertrag hat das nix zu tun du erwirbst lediglich die Angelerlaubnis so wie es schon viele vor mir gepostet haben. Wenn du den See Pachten würdest, hättest du gleichwohl auch die Hegepflicht und könntest in einem gewissen Rahmen selber entscheiden wer an dem See angelt. Das hört sich meiner Meinung nach, nach Abzocke an. Wer entscheidet über den Besatz, kontrolliert diesen und übernimmt die Hege des Gewässers. Wer stutzt die Wiese oder hält die Angelplätze frei. Wer sammelt den Müll auf. Wenn ich mal ganz einfach rechne das du für den Preis die Angelerlaubnis für so ziemlich alle Gewässer in deiner Umgebung, ausgenommen dieses Wucherangebot, bekommst und wahrscheinlich auch noch Geld sparst dann wird doch klar worauf du dich einlässt. Du beschränkst dich quasi selbst in deinem Angelteritorium und kaufst dir eine Jahreskarte für den etwas anderen Forellenpuff


----------



## orgel (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist ich habe meine Ruhe beim angeln|wavey:



Also doch der Anbieter der Jahreskarte, oder warum suchst du nach anderen Anglern, wenn die Ruhe das wichtigste ist?



petz005 schrieb:


> und Grillen darf mann auch nicht!



Das entspricht so auch nicht der Wahrheit. Darf man an genügend Gewässern! Aber bei der entsprechenden Waldbrandstufe darf man das bei dir auch nicht mehr! 

Da ich ab und zu für eine Bank auch solche Grundstücke bewerten darf und außerdem weiß was z.B die Jahrespacht für die Rappbodetalsperre und einige weitere große Gewässer hier im Harz kostet... Viel Spaß noch weiterhin bei der Suche!


----------



## Slick (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

und umso mehr "Pächter",desto weniger Fische fängst du.Im Forellenpuff bezahlst du wenigsten fürs Kg Fisch,so ist das bei uns.

Selam ali-angler #6


Cheers


----------



## Peter51 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



antonio schrieb:


> geht das bei euch überhaupt nen pachtvertrag nur über 1 jahr.
> wedemark ist doch niedersachsen.
> und hier gilt so weit ich weiß für pachtverträge auch ne mindestlaufzeit von 12 jahren.



Pacht ist eh über einen längeren Zeitraum, sonst wäre es Miete oder Leasing. 
Ich find, Du hast Recht mit den 12 Jahren aber was wohl im Vertrag steht? Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich mein hier ist einer nötig gewesen?

miregal...


----------



## Sneep (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Hallo,

Zitat aus dem LFG Niedersachsen.

_*Der Fischereipachtvertrag
*(2) Der Fischereipachtvertrag bedarf der Schriftform. Fischereipachtverträge über eine kürzere Pachtzeit als zwölf Jahre sind unwirksam. Ein laufender Fischereipachtvertrag kann auch auf kürzere Zeit verlängert werden.

_Wenn ihr, wie geplant einen Pachtvertrag abschließt, so ist dieser von Beginn an nichtig, da die Mindestpachtdauer unter den gesetzlich geforderten 12 Jahren liegt.

Ihr könnt über 1 Jahr nur einen Fischereierlaubnisschein, sprich Jahresschein, erwerben. 

Das ist aber ein Riesenunterschied.
Mit einem Erlaubnisschein darfst du mit dem Gerät, welches der Besitzer dir freigibt angeln, mehr nicht. Du hast weder das Recht, Angelgerät deiner Wahl einzusetzen, du hast bei Hege und Besatz keinen Einfluß, der Besitzer legt Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße innerhalb der gesetzlichen Vorgaben fest. Der Eigentümer kann andere Einschränkungen wie z.B. ein Nachtangelverbot erlassen. 

Kurzum, als Pächter hast du das Heft in der Hand, als Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheines darfst du nach den Spielregeln auf deiner Erlaubnis angeln und sonst nichts.

Ich finde, das ist schon ein Unterschied.
 Zumindest würde ich mir die Bedingungen auf dem Jahresschein sehr genau ansehen.

Sonst darfst du nachher nur am 29. Februar dort angeln und Haken sind verboten.  

sneeP


----------



## Florian1980 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



Sneep schrieb:


> Kurzum, als Pächter hast du das Heft in der Hand, als Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheines darfst du nach den Spielregeln auf deiner Erlaubnis angeln und sonst nichts.
> 
> Ich finde, das ist schon ein Unterschied.
> Zumindest würde ich mir die Bedingungen auf dem Jahresschein sehr genau ansehen.
> ...



Aber da das in 99,99% aller vereinsgewässer nicht so ist, rechtfertigt es auch nicht den 10fachen Preis einer Jahreskarte in nem Vereinsgewässer. Und in meiner Zeit im Verein war ich sehr oft alleine am See, hab meine Arbeitsstunden an zwei Samstagen mit Motorsäge und LKW geleistet und sehr viele Fische gefangen...


----------



## SR-angler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Hallo,

bei uns gibts auch nur Pachtverträge für 10Jahre und mehr. Das wäre mir auch zu teuer. Zahle bei und im Verein kein fünftel und binn auch die meiste Zeit alleine, oder zumindestens ungestört.

Mfg Tom


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Servus.
Das ist kein Pachtvertrag sondern eine ganz normale Jahreskarte. Obs zu teuer ist muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Bei uns in Österreich gibts Fliegenstrecken da legst gleich mal 1500.- ab und darfst dann zweimal die woche ohne Fischentnahme fliegenfischen. Ist vielen zu teuer aber trotzdem bekommst keine Karte dort weils auf Jahre vergriffen sind. Ist also alles ansichtssache.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Peter51 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



SR-angler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns gibts auch nur Pachtverträge für 10Jahre und mehr. Das wäre mir auch zu teuer. Zahle bei und im Verein kein fünftel und binn auch die meiste Zeit alleine, oder zumindestens ungestört.
> 
> Mfg Tom


 

naja, der TE zahlt ja auch nicht alleine die 1200 Euro das teilt er sich ja mit einigen anderen sodass der Einzelbetrag je Person reduziert wird. Ich denke das der See gut und gern 20 bis 30 Personen "aufnehmen" kann und das rechnet sich wieder, wenn die Personenzahl erreicht ist.

Nachtrag: Was sich nicht rechnet sind die 200 Euro Besatzgelder. Fisch ist teurer, für die paar ömmeligen Euros bekommste kaum was.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> 10 Personen Maximum a 800 Euro See 200 Euro Besatz!!!



Hi,
ich denke mal das jeder Angler die 1000 Euro zu zahlen hat , so habe ich es verstanden 
Da reduziert sich nichts mehr 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Kann mich Udo da nur anschließen, genau so habe ich das auch verstanden.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Udo561 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Kann mich Udo da nur anschließen, genau so habe ich das auch verstanden.
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Und daher glaube ich auch das da jemand abzocken will.
Da haben 2 oder 3 Jungs wohl ein Gewässer zu einem viel zu hohen Preis gepachtet und jetzt suchen sie ein paar blöde die ihnen die Kosten abnehmen.
Sorry , ist nur meine persönliche Meinung , muss nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

10 Leute a 200 € Besatz = 2000,-€ bei 10 ha Wasserfläche
Da hat er seine Ruhe, auch vor den Fischen, weil viel kann da nicht drinn sein


----------



## ali-angler (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Also egal wieviel Fisch da drin ist ich würde niemals 1000 Euro für ein See bezahlen. Selbst wenn da nur 10 Leute angeln und du mit jedem Wurf ein Fisch fängst. Entscheiden muss das jeder für sich. da würde ich lieber eine normale Jahreskarte für irgendein Gewässer kaufen 50-100 Euro und 2 Wochen nach Island oder so fahren


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



ali-angler schrieb:


> Also egal wieviel Fisch da drin ist ich würde niemals 1000 Euro für ein See bezahlen. Selbst wenn da nur 10 Leute angeln und du mit jedem Wurf ein Fisch fängst. Entscheiden muss das jeder für sich. da würde ich lieber eine normale Jahreskarte für irgendein Gewässer kaufen 50-100 Euro und 2 Wochen nach Island oder so fahren


 
Ja klar, würde ich auch.
Er kann sich allerdings auch ne Luxusbadewanne kaufen und da angeln. Da hat er auch seine Ruhe und fängt auch nix.#d


----------



## top44 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , wenn ich mal hochrechne |supergri
> Jahreskarte kostet in Holland um die 45 Euro.
> Ich verbringe  ca. 250 Tage am oder auf dem Wasser .
> ...



sehe ich auch so


----------



## Peter51 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Ey Leute, wenn jemand das Geld so verdient das er sich sowas leisten kann, muss es nciht Schlechtgeredet werden. 

Kann doch sein das seine Gehaltsklasse weit über der liegt welche uns Fremd ist? Und, auch wenn es 50 - 100 Euro im Jahr sind, ich bin in 2 Vereinen und zahle insgesamt 176 Euro zusammen, zuzüglich Spritgelder und Köder. Die zusätzlichen Kosten die ein Angeltag so mit sich bringt, nicht eingerechnet.

Meinen Segen haben die....


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

es geht doch nicht im wesentlichen nicht um den betrag(das muß jeder selber wissen), sondern darum,daß von pacht geredet wurde und in wahrheit ist es ne jahreskarte.

antonio


----------



## powermesh (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> was schreibt ihr für ein dünnes zeug habt ihr eigendlich meine frage verstanden?????
> 
> 10Personen zahlen 800 Euro=8000Euro
> Besatz 2000 Euro
> ...


 wir zahlen 1000,-pro Ha (1000 qm )haben 5 ha


----------



## bafoangler (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

1ha=100x100m

Bemüh den Taschenrechner....


----------



## daci7 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*



petz005 schrieb:


> 10 Hektar=100000  M2 normaler Pachtpreis pro M2 1,64 Euro
> macht 16400 im Jahr für ein Gewässer.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich von Pachtpreisen und Gesetzen keine Ahnung habe stimmt hier doch was nicht, oder? 

10ha = 100.000 m²
Falls also die Pacht bei 1,64€/m² läge wären das... 164.000€.

Und das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht als Pachtpreis, sondern eher als Kaufpreis vorstellen.

#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pachtbeteiligung am See 10 Hektar*

Aber wie der TE schon in Posting Nr.6 sagte:

Der Verpächter ist voll Cool :g:g:g,und anscheinend auch
nicht dumm.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------

